# made a blind for my kara hummer



## mello_collins (Oct 4, 2009)

I wanted something that was easy to get on and off. I started with black shock cord and hooks.







Next I cut and attached cheap camo I got online.  stuff was almost pure green so, I had to paint it.






I then proceeded to grass it up with raffia that I dyed.











I did not put any green on. I can add that in the field if needed. I can pop right out of the top. 

My brother in AL told me to let it dry over night then get some deck sealer (Thompsons) and spray it down. That will darken it a little more and make the raffia last longer and not soak up as much water. I'm going to try it. 

I do not plan on having it on while on the road. It unhooks with two clips in the front and two in the back. Then it gets rolled up like a sleeping bag and put in a bag for transport (front of boat or truck). It weighs maybe 3.5lbs. I wanted a blind that I could completely take on and off easily and quickly. If I'm in timber then I don't need it as I'll hunt standing by trees, as long as it is not to deep. The boat is painted so, that I can hide it a little ways back in the timber. If I had used doors they would have stuck out and cought on things ( I tend to run into tress ) and been a pain to remove. This design I came up with is for lay out hunting. I know it will leave a little of me exposed but, that was just a compromise I had to make. I'm still new to duck hunting, just trying to think it through. Any suggestions or thoughts?


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 4, 2009)

cool


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 4, 2009)

My thoughts are...You did one heck of a job it looks very good..


----------

